# Sharing a USB modem



## T Snow (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a Verizon Wireless Broadband USB modem, that a friend of mine set up for me to share between my tower and my laptop, using a WRT54GS router. 

Everything was fine until, I moved my tower off of my network, and put it on a friends home network, which required changing my tcp/ip settings to establish a connection.

To make a long story short, the old config was deleted/altered, and I don't know what the info was because I wasnt the one who edited it however, I know my tower is only config to have gotten changed, the router settings and the laptop settings have gone unchanged since I last had it set up.

What do I need to do to get the modem shared to the router again now that my pc is back where it belongs?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no idea how you managed to connect a USB modem to that router, so that's the first mystery you'll have to clear up. :smile:


----------



## T Snow (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually, I appreciate the respne, however I have since fixed the problem. 

The way it was connected though is as such:

The modem is set as a "dial-up" modem - despite it's being broadband (still falls under dial up category, in network connections) , and is shared.

The tcp/ip settings must be set to use the stock xxx.xxx.0.1, rather than obtaining automatically.

Under the actual "dial-up" modem properties, in the advanced tab, must be set to "Allow other network users to connect through this computer's internet connection." in the Internet Connection Sharing pane, as well as the Local Area connection must be seleced in the given field on the properties page of the modem.

DHCP must be disabled on the router, and enabled on the computer with the modem attached, so it is the tower issuing IP's rather than standard setup with router making that decision.

The part that makes this difficult, is the modem never connects as same IP. Everytime you connect with it, it uses a different address, so there was no way to make the laptop look directly for the modem (which is what I was attempting at first). 
After realizing that though, I made the laptop set to look for the tower's IP rather than the modem's, and all worked fine.

Hope that clears somethings up for you for future reference, but as I said it's now working completely. Thanks for the reply tho!


----------

